# Aggressive betta types



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm rather curious as to what the most aggressive type of betta is?
I've heard plakats followed by crowntails were pretty aggressive, and half-moons being the most "insecure" or shy.
For me it's the opposite. I've got a shy crowntail and a half-moon with an attitude.
I wonder if color has anything to do with it. Both my solid blues were vicious, but neither blacks were.

So what's your most aggressive betta?


And on a side note, do triple tails really exist?? I thought I saw one ONCE, but may have been mistaken...


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

My VT is the most aggressive of my boys.... Nova will flare, but not to the same extent as Zakut (he's also A LOT smaller than Zakut and most likely very young still)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it varies from betta to betta. i have a really sweet plakat female. and a flare-monster of an HM. but, then, on the other side, i DO have an aggressive CT and a shy HM. so, there is no set 'most aggressive to least aggressive'...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had a female that I thought was a VT since she came from walmart but was told she was a PK. She killed a giant female and ripped the fins off her mating partner.










Most mellow would be the male on the right. I think he remembers when they were all still very young and the females beat him up. Not really sure why he can be with the females..the only think I can think of is maybe because they all grew up in teh same tank together? Petco labled him as a female. I keep a close eye on them but all he does is a semi flare and then promptly swims away


















i seen a pic online of a triple tail but only once


----------



## Calionapresence (Jul 29, 2020)

LittleFish2012 said:


> I'm rather curious as to what the most aggressive type of betta is?
> I've heard plakats followed by crowntails were pretty aggressive, and half-moons being the most "insecure" or shy.
> For me it's the opposite. I've got a shy crowntail and a half-moon with an attitude.
> I wonder if color has anything to do with it. Both my solid blues were vicious, but neither blacks were.
> ...


I have two female crowntails that are in the same tank and their so sweet. Theyre best friends and have never fought. We recently got a female elephant ear. A small young one that isnt full grown. And shes highly aggressive. The two crown tails are like double her size and she flares and tries to attack them. The two crowntails just runaway. We also have 2 african dwarf frogs. And the crowntails have only shown curiosity in them and never bothered them. The elephant ear flairs at them. Shes just very aggressive.


----------

